# Some Of My Ww2 Collection



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

Here is a few of my WW2 watch collection.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

river rat said:


> Here is a few of my WW2 watch collection.


Very nice collection mate whats the one on the bottom ,its superb :tongue2:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Superb collection. :thumbsup:


----------



## djgg (Feb 13, 2008)

Outstanding collection . 

David


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

Super collection :good:


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

Timetraveller said:


> river rat said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a few of my WW2 watch collection.
> ...





















Elgin A-11 is the one at the bottom


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Hello River Rat, that's an impressive set of watches :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

river rat said:


> Timetraveller said:
> 
> 
> > river rat said:
> ...


Thanks for that


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks for sharing.

Love to see some more pics of these and the rest of your collection, and hear a little more about what you know about each one.

Welcome to the Forum. :hi:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

That one third from bottom looks interesting...


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Fulminata said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Love to see some more pics of these and the rest of your collection, and hear a little more about what you know about each one.
> 
> Welcome to the Forum. :hi:


+1 - It'd be cool if you knew the history of any of those pieces :thumbsup:

Paul


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Superb Military collection River Rat...Very Envious!!


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

PaulBoy said:


> Fulminata said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for sharing.
> ...


+ another - I like the look of the second and fourth from top


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

Stanford said:


> PaulBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Fulminata said:
> ...







































This are the two watches I think you wanted to know about the first is a Elgin 7 jewel,grade 580,none hack.The other a Waltham A-17,17 jewel with hack both are in none water proof cases the Elgin WW2 issue the waltham A-17 korean war issue.


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Some very cool watches there.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Really interesting and beautiful collection mate.

I too would love to know more about them, I take it the straps are original too.

Andy


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

foztex said:


> Really interesting and beautiful collection mate.
> 
> I too would love to know more about them, I take it the straps are original too.
> 
> Andy


All But one strap the other's straps are original.

The one with the metal hole's for the buckle is the remake.


----------



## tyrannes (Sep 27, 2006)

Lovely selection of mil watches I do like the straps os well.

Simon


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm a bit late seeing this but I've not been on the forum for a while. There can't be too many people with a collection like this especially as you say this is just some of them. Really interesting & good to see. I didn't know they were fitted with straps like that.

Stinch


----------

